# Source for global steel prices



## BBM (31 March 2008)

Hi All,

1st post after being a long time reader, I would appreciate if someone could provide some assistance in locating an online resource for global steel prices, especially sheet metal prices.

I'm mostly interested in the prices in the Asia region and would appreciate current and previous prices.

As an importer I would like to use the information in product costing and calculations, not for actual trading.

Any assistance or suggestions where to find this type of information, as well as further my knowledge of this area would be greatly appreciated.


----------

